# Removing Captain's Chair Armrest Covers



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Have posted this under the Hymer forum as well but thought it would probably apply to any motorhome with Captain's Chairs so decided to try here also.
My wife wants to make some armrest covers for the Captain's Chairs in our 2000 Hymer so I said "No Problem - I'll remove the existing fitted armrest covers (which I can see have zips in so must be removable) and you can use those as a pattern". I must learn to speak after doing the research - not before!
I can see that the cover must come off but can't see how to get the black plastic adjustable bits off so that I can undo the zip and remove it. There are two allen headed screws securing the adjuster to the arm. I can remove one but the other is hidden by the rotatable adjuster and no matter where the adjuster is (fully in or out) I can't get the screwdriver to the screw. I think the round adjuster knob must come off somehow but don't want to risk breaking it by trying to lever it off.
I'm sure someone out there has the solution. Help please?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi refuel

Is it an Isri seat? We have these on our pilote, and had problems with the arm - the adjuster wheel wouldn't work, and tried everything. Eventually found a pin (more of a rounded bit of steel like a split pin, but not split, if you get my meaning) lying on the floor under the seat - it fits in a hole in the arm to go into the body of the seat. So I had to force back the upholstery on the side of the seat, find the holes & slot in the pin through the arm. After this the adjuster worked perfectly. Now, this may not help you at all :roll: , but I think that you have to get the arm off to be able to get the material off? I think you will have to get a punch to knock through the pin to release the arm, and go from there. Hope this helps
Good luck


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Mike - hadn't got as far as taking the arm completely off yet but, from what you say, it looks as though I may have to do so :roll: Not sure if it is the type of seat you are talking about but if yours has the adjusters than I suspect mine may be the same sort. Perhaps it would be easier just laying some napkins over the arms as Granny used to do.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

how about leather patches, like on worn jacket elbows!


----------

